# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Οι γωνιές του Ρόκο μου !!

## gordon

Μια μικρή ζουγκλίτσα στο δωμάτιο μου !!!

[IMG][/IMG]

και ένα diy σταντ στο σαλόνι !!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## xrisam

Κώστα να χαίρεσαι τον Ρόκο σου.

Ο Κισσός είναι (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) τοξικό φυτό, θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις το κλαδι από την γυάλινη γλαστρούλα, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα ασφαλή αρωματικό φυτό όπως ρίγανη ή ματζουράνα...

----------

